# Canon R5 C - please help me



## Dholai (Jul 28, 2022)

I made the blunder of my life

10 days prior to going to Africa for a month long safari - I purchased a canon R5C thinking that I can use the best of both worlds in one camera and get wonderful video! I have Canon R5/R3 and have no issues with them.

I consider myself an advanced amateur in still photography but I am a novice when it comes to videography with dSLRs or MILC.

*For the life of me can not figure out the settings for wildlife videography forget the "best settings" . I can not even set up the AF to work. I watched all the you tube videos - read the manual -there are not much on you tube on wildlife video with R5 C anyway ! But when I check in the field- everything falls apart - I can not even keep the moving subject focused or acquire focus on a moving subject - even if the subject is a human being 30 feet away !*

I know the problem is with me - not with the camera! Please teach me how to set it up. I am leaving on Aug. 1st and need to have some confidence before I leave in shooting video.

P.S. the still photography part is absolutely fine. No issues 

Thanks in advance


----------



## mkamelg (Jul 29, 2022)

Maybe this Indian filmmaker https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/threads/canon-r5c.41431/#post-931440 will help you with something, but I think you are choosing the wrong tool for the job.









Canon EOS R5 vs R5 C: What are the differences and which 8K camera is best?


It's the battle of Canon's 8K juggernauts! Canon EOS R5 vs R5 C – which of these 8K, 45MP cameras is right for you?




www.digitalcameraworld.com







> *Canon EOS R5 vs R5 C: autofocus*
> 
> This is where things start to get interesting, as it's a tale of two halves. The base Canon EOS R5 possesses the manufacturer's latest autofocus technology, Dual Pixel CMOS AF II – which enables face, eye, head and body tracking for humans, animals (namely birds, cats and dogs, though we have yet to find an animal that the camera won't recognize) as well as vehicle recognition.
> 
> ...











Gear Focus - Photo & Video Marketplace


The online marketplace to buy and sell new and used camera gear!



www.gearfocus.com







> *3. Autofocus*
> 
> Autofocus on the R5C differs greatly when switching between photo and video. In photo mode, the subject detection works a bit better its tracking is much more robust for more than just the human face and eyes. That is to say, all the great autofocus features in previous Canon R5 models carry over and are upgraded. So what about video? Gerald can attest here that the face and eye detection in video mode is probably the best in any Canon cinema camera. However, if you are trying to track other subjects, it's just not as reliable as the photo mode. Luckily, Gerald found some workaround when using the tap focus method. For starters, do not use the default settings of 0 speed and 0 responsiveness. You'll probably find that if you keep these settings, your subject will drift in and out of focus if it's moving. Go ahead and max those settings out. When it comes to face and eye-tracking however, the R5C is perfectly equipped to track humans with ease.



Since you've supposedly watched all the YouTube videos about the R5C already, I don't know if it makes sense to link to the one below. If the knowledge contained in it will not be of any use to you then it's hard, but maybe it will be useful to someone else.


----------



## dolina (Jul 29, 2022)

Not telling you what you can & cannot do but consider being "present" during a trip rather than trying to document it in the hopes that you will produce a National Geographic video presentation?

Those spectacular moments in those sorts of videos are pre-planned and takes more than a week to execute during the season with guides, crew and fixers.

Take as much photos as possible but the video part's more involved.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jul 31, 2022)

Have you checked the battery and setting for video? R5C in some more demanding video setups (e.g. 8K RAW with electronic lenses) requires more battery power and RF lenses may not work and AF will be inconsistent. Even two LP-E6NH batteries in a battery grip are not good enough for that and external battery source is needed for proper working of the camera's AF and lenses.


----------

